

Condé Nast, I’m publicly offering to buy Reddit - thiele
http://www.benhuh.com/2010/08/27/conde-nast-i%E2%80%99m-publicly-offering-to-buy-reddit/

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1640782>

~~~
superjared
I prefer the horse's mouth.

~~~
MartinCron
The Daily What is just as much the horse's mouth as Ben's blog. The Daily What
is a Cheezburger Network property.

